# Shaq Breaking Bkbd Animated Clip



## MagicMadness (Mar 4, 2004)

Here's an animated clip of Shaq breaking the backboard against New Jersey during his rookie season:










Always thought that was pretty sweet...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

How long did it take them to fix the board and resume the game??


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Good times... poor Dwayne Schitizinus!

Got the one he did against the Suns the same year?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

That's some awesome power!!!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I wonder the specifics. Do they fine you for something like that? How about the game do they just go to half-court? Or the folks in the stands? Man that was a powerhouse dunk though, didn't even look that strong. Did anybody at least break the glass this year?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Throw it down Tactor Traylor, throw it down!


----------



## MagicMadness (Mar 4, 2004)

That pic is tight


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

it took them 2 hours to put another backboard up if i am not mistakn


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Dammit, I can't see the animated clip!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I cant see the pic either but Ive seen the dunk and it was big, he took it down.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)




----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks RhettO


----------

